# Hanging drywall vertical on basement wall ?



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

You will find plenty of information by clicking on the link below:
www.gypsum.org/pdf/GA-216-07.pdf


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Oxy,
I do basements like that. I would normally hang drywall horizontally, but in a basement where I can eliminate the butt joints I do it. It doesn't present any problems with the drywall. Just make sure you lay out your studding properly. Also, make sure you hang the panels plumb. Don't rely on the floor, the always seem to run off. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Oxymoron (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks guys....vertical it is!


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Horizontal is preferable from the standpoint that the joints aren't as likely to show under intense lighting and are little easier to finish (less mud also). But vertical is acceptable....


----------

